# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Legg calve perthes

## joyeeckman

Ik doe een oproep aan de mensen die dit nu of in het verleden hebben doorgemaakt.
Onze zoon is 9 jaar en zijn linkerheup is al hersteld maar zwaar misvormd
aan elkaar gegroeid.
Ook zijn lengte been verschil begint hem parten te spelen,voor de moment heeft hij een ontsteking van zijn psoaspees aan zijn goed been.
Hij heeft pijn en is zo ongelukkig!
Tips en weetjes zijn altyd welkom om het deze lieve jongen wat draagelijker te maken!  :Confused:

----------

